# •·.·°¯`·.·• صور كوميدية وغرائب وحلاوة المصريين •·.·°¯`·.·•(الجزء التاني )



## سامح روماني2 (6 أغسطس 2010)

*





خسارة الكماشات واشتري ايدين






شايفين الشطارة






هذا اسمة الفن المكانيكي






ممنوع المشاة في مكان المشاة اجري وبس






ملاحظ انة روتانا دخلت مجالات كتيرة






وراك وراك يا معلمممممم






طلب هجرة علي الصومال - في وسع






صحي من الغيبوبة والامور تمام






عيب يا اولاد






العجوز بتستني عليهم يتكلموا






صباحوا الفل والروقان والاترمال






صادق والله في نعيمك وجحيمك






ممنوع التدخين بس تعال جوة في كل الانواع​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 أغسطس 2010)

*حلوين قووووي كلهم
خصوصا بتاعه السجاير
شكرا ليك سامح​*


----------



## سامح روماني2 (6 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *حلوين قووووي كلهم
> خصوصا بتاعه السجاير
> شكرا ليك سامح​*




شكراااااااااااااااا جدا علي مروروك يا عسل


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 أغسطس 2010)

*





ههههههه
فظيعة أوى دى 
شكرا يا سامح*​


----------



## tasoni queena (6 أغسطس 2010)

ههههههههههههه

حلوين وبتاع الصومال دى تحفة

والعربية ماشية بقى على كده

شكرا سامح​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 أغسطس 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*جامدين جدا*​


----------



## hanysabry (6 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## مسيحية مصرية (7 أغسطس 2010)

دول حلوين برضه خاصة بتاعة الهجرة للصومال


----------

